# Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !



## Fr33 (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo Boardies,

ich suche derzeit nach einer neuen Rute, um damit Gummizeugs zu schleudern.

Wichtig ist, dass die Rute - auch wenn es meist umöglich ist - zu folgenden Szenarien passt:

Ich suche zum einem nach einer Rute mit der ich am Rhein zw. den Buhnenfeldern etc. Shads (Action und No Aktion) mit Köpfen zw. 14-21Gr .. im Extremfall bis max! 28 Gr. Köpfen fischen kann.

Da ich noch in einem Stillwasser fische und hier ebenfalls gerne die Gummipeitsche schwingen konnte, sollte die neue Gerte auch noch 8cm Shads am 10gr Jig und/oder 11cm Shads + 7 Gr Jigs einigermaßen führen und kontrollieren.

Auch der Suche was einer Rute bis max 150€ bin ich nun auf die neue Black Pearl von Sportex gestoßen!

Die Versionen in 270cm und 275cm mit den WG 40Gr oder 60Gr scheinen am interessantesten.

http://www.sportex.de/DE/produkte/spinnruten/black_pearl.html

Vllt hat jmd die Rute mal in der Hand gehabt und kann was dazu sagen.

Gruß
Fr33


----------



## tommator (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

Um die schweren Gewichte noch passend zu fischen solltest Du die 60gr. Variante nehmen. 
Ansonsten muss man zu der Rute nicht viel sagen - ist der Hammer.


----------



## Gemini (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

Getestet leider noch nicht, sieht aber optisch vom Grifflayout 
und Tribal-Design irgendwie der P&M Gunki ähnlich...


----------



## Fr33 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*



> Um die schweren Gewichte noch passend zu fischen solltest Du die 60gr. Variante nehmen.


 
Die Frage wäre halt wieder inwiefern die angegeben WG Angaben von Sportex interpretierbar sind. Die Black Stream war meiner Meinung schon deutlich straffer, als man am Aufdruck erkennen konnte.

Teils scheint die Gerte noch so neu zu sein, dass keiner das Ding mal gefischt hat


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

Black Stream - Black Pearl

Elite Spin - Mag Pro Lite - Mag Pro Lite evo

Pulse - Pulse Evo

....

Ist das nicht eh immer das gleiche, nur neu designt, um den Eindruck von Innovation zu hinterlassen???
|kopfkrat


----------



## tommator (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

Wie immer fällt die Sportex etwas straffer aus. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man sie nicht feiner fischen kann.
Ist ne reine Gefühlssache. Ich fische an ner 60gr. Sportex auch noch 5gr Baits und habe genügend Rückmeldung. Und meine fällt noch straffer aus als die Black Pearl.


----------



## Endmin (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

Ich habe die neue Black Pearl mit 2,70m und um die 40gr. WG. Die fällt im Vergleich zum WG schon recht straff aus. Köder mit 50-60 gr. kann man immernoch sehr gut damit führen.

gruß Tim


----------



## Fr33 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

@ Edmin

Danke für deine Einschätzung. Darf man erfahren, wo und mit welchen Ködern du die Rute einsetzt?

Hatte vorher ne Damokles mit 30-80Gr.... die hatte ein reeles WG von um die 50gr.... aber das war teils am Rhein bereits an der Grenze.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Endmin (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

Also ich fische viel mit Spinnern der Größe 3, Wobblern bis 13cm und Jerkbait z.B. den Dorado Jerkbait Drunk Floating 50gr und die Köder kann man alle sehr angenehm und gut führen. über 50gr habe ich noch nicht viel rangemacht, außer man ein Gummifisch mit 20cm. Aber der ging auch noch ohne Probleme!
Für mich eine Klasse Rute, die ich nicht mehr hergeben würde :q

gruß Tim


----------



## Wurschtsepp (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

Ein geiles Teil bin voll zufrieden lässt sich super werfen und mit der passenden rolle drauf einfach nur genial


----------



## Mannheimer (16. August 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

Hat jetzt schon jemand die Black Pearl mit schweren 28gr Köpfen in harter Strömung gefischt und kann Erfahrungen berichten?

Kann jemand einen Vergleich mit der Shimano Speedmaster AX ziehen?

LG Chris


----------



## Wurschtsepp (16. August 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

Fische die Sportex auch mal mit größeren Ködern normalerweise kein problem. 23er gummis mit 40g Köpfen oder ähnlichem. Schickes Teil für den Preis. Geb ich nich mehr her


----------



## Mannheimer (17. August 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

Hatte die Black Pearl heute in der Hand.
Ich fand den Black etwas dick, die Spitze war auch nicht gerade dünn. Alles etwas globig im vergleich zu einer Speedmaster.

Kann das jemand bestätigen oder ist mein Empfinden etwas verfälscht? Hab die Shimano vor nem 3/4 Jahr gesehen...

LG Chris


----------



## Moerser83 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*



Mannheimer schrieb:


> Hatte die Black Pearl heute in der Hand.
> Ich fand den Black etwas dick, die Spitze war auch nicht gerade dünn. Alles etwas globig im vergleich zu einer Speedmaster.
> 
> Kann das jemand bestätigen oder ist mein Empfinden etwas verfälscht? Hab die Shimano vor nem 3/4 Jahr gesehen...
> ...


 

Welche hast du denn in der Hand gehabt|kopfkrat
Bestimmt eine der schweren, also viel WG...

Meine Black Stream mit 20er WG ist alles andere wie Klobig und hat keine dicke Spitze.#h


----------



## Mannheimer (17. August 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Welche hast du denn in der Hand gehabt|kopfkrat
> Bestimmt eine der schweren, also viel WG...
> 
> Meine Black Stream mit 20er WG ist alles andere wie Klobig und hat keine dicke Spitze.#h



Ich hatte die 2,75m mit 60g (51-70g) und die 2,70m mit 80g (72-91g) in der Hand. Die 20er hab ich dort nicht gesehen.
Beide waren relativ klobig, für meinen Geschmack. Die Rocksweeper nebendrann wa dagegen ein Zahnstocher....


----------



## Moerser83 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*



Mannheimer schrieb:


> Ich hatte die 2,75m mit 60g (51-70g) und die 2,70m mit 80g (72-91g) in der Hand. Die 20er hab ich dort nicht gesehen.
> Beide waren relativ klobig, für meinen Geschmack. Die Rocksweeper nebendrann wa dagegen ein Zahnstocher....


 
Ja dann ist es ja kein Wunder das die dir so Klobig vorkommen wenn du die schweren in der Hand hattest. 
Musste eben deinen Bedürfnissen anpassen...:vik:


----------



## Allround Angla (8. November 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

Ist die weiche Spitze zum Zanderangeln den nicht zu weich oder kann man den Tock noch gut spüren?

Reicht die 40g wg für 13cm Gufis an 10 bis 21g Blei aus? 

Und reicht eine 2500er Rolle oder ist ne 4000er besser?

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten

grüße


----------



## Gert-Show (8. November 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

Ich fische die Black Pearl 240 mit 40 g am Main auf Zander. Ich glaube, dass die noch mehr aushält als draufsteht. Straff genug ist der Blank auf alle Fälle: meinen 1,7-kg-Barsch habe ich kaum gemerkt, erst bei dem 81er Hecht gestern zeigte Sie ein bißchen von Ihrer Aktion.
Mit einer 3000er RedArc ist sie gut ausgewogen, ich glaube, dass deine 2500er reicht.


----------



## Allround Angla (8. November 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

Ok, danke

kann jemand was zur bisserkennung sagen?


----------



## Wurschtsepp (8. November 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

Zum Zander jiggen würd ich sie jetz nich hernehmen, dafür is sie nich straff genug meiner Meinung nach, aber meine Lieblingsrute für Wobbler, Blinker und Co. Fisch sie mit 2,4m und 60g wg.


----------



## Allround Angla (8. November 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

Vielleicht ist die 270 die ich mag härter als deine 240er? oder?


----------



## tarpoon (8. November 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

ich hab die 2,40er mit 40g wurfgewicht. sehr leicht (175g) und liegt super in der hand. eine 4000er rolle hatte ich die woche dran und wirkte viel zu groß. hab mich für ne 3000er stradic entschieden und bin begeistert. allerdings hab ich gestern auch den fehler gemacht und ne shimana yasai speedjigging 2,15m und bis 28g wg in die hand genommen. das ist auf jeden fall ne ganz andere liga. sportex fällt im vergleich zu anderen ruten immer etwas straffer aus, das ist bei allen ruten so. meine 2,5 lbs morion entsprechen 3lbs fox ruten. sollte man vorm kauf wissen. ist also kein problem auch schwerere köder zu verwenden....


----------



## Allround Angla (8. November 2012)

*AW: Sportex Black Pearl - Erste Erfahrungen gesucht !*

also ist die rute doch straff genug? 

 ist es möglich das die 270 härter oder weicher ist?

danke und lg


----------

